# High Pitch Frequency Sound coming from Speakers



## Zethex (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys, first off ill list my computer stats 

Windows XP - 32 bit
ASUS P5K-SE
Intel Q6600 Quad core GO step
Onboard Network
Onboard Soundcard
4 gig of RAM 800 mhz

What happens is when I turn the speakers on theres a very very loud high pitch frequency noise, its louder then music if I play and very very annoying.

I've plugged my speakers into my laptop and theres no frequency noise so its not speaker damage.

Any tips on how to fix or what possibly could be causing this. Ive reinstalled before this and this is the first install that this noise is appearing. When i plug in USb headphones theres no high pitch noise either. If i need any more specs plz tell me.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Would you happen to have a mic plugged in that is close to the speakers
creating feed back?


----------



## Zethex (Feb 19, 2008)

nah no microphone near + microphone line is muted


----------



## CaponeLockdown (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the same problem, for me it was the stereo mix that was causing it all I had to do was disable it and the noise stopped but i dont know why it happened


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

@Zethex - If its an external mic then unplug it from the computer and see if the error is still happening.

Also make sure that you have the correct drivers which is found here:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P5K SE

Click the Download Tap > Select OS > then Choose Audio.

@CaponeLockdown - Next time its best if you make your own post so we can get the right answers for both of you. Chances are you don't have the same computer or the exact problem as him.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Original post is over 3 years old.


----------

